# Stock kernel?



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

Does anyone have a file I can flash to install the stock kernel, so that I can update to 4.2.2? I'm running Franco kernel right now, and when I do the update it errors out. I backed up the CM kernel before flashing Franco on CM, but I never backed up the stock kernel. I have a backup of the stock OS, but not before I flashed Franco Kernel onto it.

If not, I'll have to do a full restore, and update from there. Of full restore, backup stock kernel in Franco app, restore backup, flash stock kernel in Franco app, then update.

In any case, I don't want to do a full stock image restore if I don't have to.


----------

